# Help, effacé "utilitaire" dans"application" PowerBook G4



## T-O (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, voilà j'ai été assez stupide pour faire cette erreur, j'ai supprimer le dossier utilitaire dans application sur mon PowerBook G4, 1,5 GHz, 512 Mo de RAM sous OS X Léopard 10.5.8.  Je ne vous dis pas les soucis avec mes autorisations iTunes et la synchro de mon iPad2 wifi et/ou mon iPhone2. j'ai fait un tour sur les forums avant de poster mais n'ai pas trouver de discussion qui soit en rapport. Il faut croire que je suis le seul à pouvoir faire un truc aussi idiot. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? malgré ma bêtise j'espère que c'est pas foutu pour récupérer tout comme avant.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je vois deux façons de procéder :

soit réinstaller la màj combo 10.5.8
si ça ne marche pas, utiliser Pacifist pour récupérer le dossier Utilitaires de ton DVD Leopard, puis appliquer la màj combo 10.5.8 (pour mettre à jour les utilitaires).


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2012)

Ou le récupérer sur une installation sur un autre disque dur (ce que tu peux faire maintenant si tu as un DD externe), ou sur le Mac d'une connaissance (qui a la même version d'OS)


----------



## esv^^ (22 Octobre 2012)

T-O a dit:


> eur, j'ai supprimer le dossier utilitaire dans application



Comment t'es venu l'idée? :mouais:


----------



## T-O (23 Octobre 2012)

Voilà, je vais essayer tout ça donc et pour l'idée c'est parce que je voulais "faire de la place" sur mon DD, et j'ai jeté ce dossier me semblant inutile. Il faudrait que je pense à utilisé un DD externe oui...


----------



## Invité (23 Octobre 2012)

Si l'astuce de Sly54 ne fonctionne pas.
Tu peux refaire l'instal du 10.5 avec l'option "installer/archiver", après tu repasse la MaJ Combo 10.5.8 et ensuite et après tu utilise l'assistant de migration pour récupérer tout tes réglages et tous tes MdP, etc


----------



## T-O (23 Octobre 2012)

merci à toi pour ta bonne humeur, je vais prendre le temps de voir tout ça et promis je donnerai des nouvelles que ça se passe bien ou pas...


----------



## T-O (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, voilà j'ai récupéré le disque d'installation léopard 10.5 et je télécharge la mise à jour combo 10.5.8 afin d'essayer ça en premier. En espérant que ça fonctionne, je n'ai pas pu faire plus tôt... Je viens d'essayer de mettre le disque d'install et l'ordi est resté un bon moment écran gris et la roue tournante affichée sous la pomme... j'ai redémarré et l'ordi  est normal.


----------



## esv^^ (20 Novembre 2012)

Je doute que ça marche avec la màj combo; elle ne comprend pas tout, et surement pas le dossier "utilitaire"; elle comporte des mise à jour de sécurité, mais pas des dossier ou fichier qui sont normalement déjà installé. Sinon, tout le monde pourrait avoir Mac OS X en téléchargeant une màj combo sur le site d'Apple...


----------

